# 7.62X39 caliber



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Read a post a couple years back about the advantages of using a 7.62X39 for coyote hunting. The article is no longer on the Net but I recall the fellow saying he used it in a bolt action and said it was a great gun.

Up here, there's an unlimited supply of SKS's but accuracy is supposedly a problem. Anybody out there using a bolt action in this caliber and, if so, what are your opinions? Also what are your opinions of the SKS?

Because I roll my own, I wouldn't use military surplus ammo, so I could fine tune the loads a bit to get better accuracy.

If you're using a bolt action in this caliber, what makes of rifles are you using? What loads do you find best? What kinds of groups do you get? What sort of pelt damage does this caliber cause?

The large majority of the yotes I shoot are within 100 yards so long-range accuracy isn't a factor.

Appreciate your input.

Ha


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a 7.62x39 in a bolt action (Interarms mini mark-X) and it's very accurate with American Eagle FMJ's, 3 shots under an inch @ 100yds. I haven't used it for anything besides paper so far, but I just got it last fall. My plan is to use this rifle for training kids to shoot. Low noise, low recoil, compact lightweight rifle and ammo is fairly reasonable (I haven't tried any military ammo in it yet). Out to 150yds the coyotes would be in serious trouble if you carried one of these.

My rifle is the very same as the Charles Daly's that were being imported a few years ago. The Remington 799 is also the very same rifle, although the Remmy's are very rough compared to the other two.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have shot many deer with SKS using Wolf 154 gr. SP's. Furthest was a buck at 175 yards. I have never had a through and through shot on a deer but I would think it would be a possible on a coyote. I have never shot a coyote with a SKS,.....yet. I would think a little lower grain would work better than a 154 gr.; I know on a cottontail you wind up with 2 peices.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

MossyMO said:


> I know on a cottontail you wind up with 2 peices.


Like a red squirrel with a .243 :lol:


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, guys. Horsager, since your post I've checked out Charles Daly. Unfortunately, they've discontinued importing firearms. Can't track down the Interarms but am interested in you saying the Remmys are rough. Do you mean the accuracy or their actions? Any insights on Norinco JW-103?

MossyMo, my Speer reloading manual gives me the specs for only 125 grains. Any experience with this round? I've shot yotes with a 30-30 using 150 and 170 grain factory loads and it wasn't pretty, so I'd use lighter grain bullets and smaller powder charges. Think this would work?

And Weasle, you're just Weasle. What else can I say? LOL


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, guys. Horsager, since your post I've checked out Charles Daly. Unfortunately, they've discontinued importing firearms. Can't track down the Interarms but am interested in you saying the Remmys are rough. Do you mean the accuracy or their actions? Any insights on Norinco JW-103?

MossyMo, my Speer reloading manual gives me the specs for only 125 grains. Any experience with this round? I've shot yotes with a 30-30 using 150 and 170 grain factory loads and it wasn't pretty, so I'd use lighter grain bullets and smaller powder charges. Think this would work?

And Weasle, you're just Weasle. What else can I say? LOL


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

saskcoyote
I think that would be better than a 154 gr. I have plenty of brass for 7.62X39, just need to get some dies sometime and then I will experiment. The over the counter ammunition is so inexpensive I have not persued reloading that round yet. But it is getting tough for the last 2 years to find over the counter soft points so I may be trying it in the near future.

FMJ's as Horsager mentioned earlier may not be bad either, would make a small entry and exit. Just need an accurate shot so you don't waste time tracking.....


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

saskcoyote said:


> And Weasle, you're just Weasle. What else can I say? LOL


Yeah, I'm pretty much amazing, lol.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I've checked out Charles Daly. Unfortunately, they've discontinued importing firearms.


The guns were discontinued when Charles Daly and Zavast broke ties. This was a result of Zavasta giving Remington the import rights for their Mauser rifles. You'll be able to get the same gun from Remington but of course at a slightly higher price.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

cz chambers this round in a carbine. awesome gun for the price.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Sorry I didn't make that clear, Gohon is correct Remington now imports the Zastava actions under their 799 model.

Neb_bo is also correct, the CZ 527 in this caliber is outstanding.

The Interarms mini Mark X was a 80's to mid-90's gun, never very many of them. 223 and 7.62x39 are the only calibers I've seen in this rifle. I'm lucky to have one of each, both shoot quite well and were well under $300.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

here u go http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... m=67301591


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks, Sin Man. Went to the site, it's an auction site and the bids are around the $400 range. Includes a Redfield scope so it may be a good deal but there are a couple complicating factors.

The US-Canada exchange rate makes it a bit more pricey. The bigger problem, though, is the red tape I'd encounter trying to get a US-purchased firearm across the border.

Apparently, the US government has banned the importation of Chinese-made Norinco firearms but here in Canada, we can get them, thus the reason for so many semi-auto SKS's which one can buy here for $139CN up to $169CN.

As far as the bolt actions, I could get a Norinco JW-103 for $275CN here. Admittedly, it's a pretty basic firearm but a friend who has the same model in .223 says it's a good buy.

This is probably the way I'll go. Thanks for the help, guys. It's always a pleasure to chat with guys who know what's going on.


----------

